
Google's Whitehouse petition reaches required 100k - cleverjake
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/reform-ecpa-tell-government-get-warrant/nq258dxk?successful
======
etanazir
I'm astonished that the heightened 100k requirement is given such short notice
and that an organization such as Google was only barely able to make it on an
issue like this.

